

Ask HN:Where to buy used Macbook Air? - mdoerneman

With the new version of Macbook Air out, I was thinking there may be some people wanting to upgrade. I may be interested in buying your previous version Macbook Air.
======
mistrQ
UK or US? I'm selling my 13" Macbook air (it is literally in perfect
condition) on ebay UK.

